# 240sx rear speaker install



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I searched for some posts on this and came up empty. I want to take out stock rear speakers out of a 1990 240sx. I tried and didnt want to rip apart all the plastic panels and thought someone here could help me out thanks.


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you talking about the fastback? If so, open your hatch, and right behind the back seat is a piece of plastic with vents in it. Thats your speaker cover. It just pops off. Put a flat tip screwdriver under it and gently pry up on it. Use a rag or something under the screwdriver to help keep scratching the plastic to a minimum.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks(it is a fastback) the problem was the the previous owner installed bigger speakers and the sides of the metal clips were stuck on them. I did get it off and was happy they were infinity speakers so now on to the fronts.


----------

